# partial colectomy x 2 ?



## sbetts (Oct 28, 2010)

Hi,

the patient had a cecal volvulus w/ stricture to right ascending colon and a sigmoid volvulus.

This is an open procedure and this is a condensed version of the OP note.

A right hemicolectomy was accomplished by dividing the terminal ileum with a GIA stapler and the transverse colon just to the right of the middle colic artery. The colon was divided between the GIA staplers at the resection points and sent to path. A side-to-side functional end-to-end ileocolostomy was then created.

The bowel was then packed towards the right and cephalad and the sigmoid volvulus exposed. The sigmoid volvulus was then resected with the GIA stapler. A side-to-side functional end-to-end anastomosis was created with the proximal and distal colon using the GIA stapler.

Would this be coded 44140 x 2?

Thank you!

Shena Betts, CPC


----------



## cmartin (Oct 29, 2010)

No.  The rt colectomy w/ the ileocolic anastomosis is a 44160.  The sigmoid resection may have been a 44145, but since they don't actually state that the distal end was rectum, you'd have to go with 44140 on that one.  CCI requires a -59 modifier on the 44160, just to confirm that you're talking about two different resections and anastomoses.  They don't trust us.


----------

